# TX young male blonde, vetted



## kathyb

*Storm*​

Blonde German Shepherd​Male DOB 01/01/2009​



*NO DUMB BLONDE JOKES PLEASE!*
*I may be fair, beautiful and sweet enough to eat, but you won’t find a four-legged friend any smarter-did you know Shepherds are the 3rd most intelligent of all dog breeds? But then, I’m not sure poodles are really dogs, so maybe* *we’re second. *





​

S



*THIS PET IS*
*· **Current on routine shots & tests*
*· **On Heartworm Preventative*
*· **Spayed/Neutered/Microchipped*
*www.whiskerville.org*


----------



## Jax08

:rofl: Kathy! Your title is priceless and sure to gets lots of attention! Especially if he's 6'4!


----------



## Jax08

Seriously though...is there a picture of him? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## kathyb

There is a picture of him, but it was sent to me on Microsoft word and I can not copy it.


----------



## kathyb

From what I was told was that he was adopted out and then returned due to having too much interest in the cat. He did not go after the cat but the people who adopted him no longer wanted him. Because this resue is so full they have no room to take him back in. I do have a picture and I can not figure out how to be able to copy it I can send it to an e-mail if anyone is interested. He is not 6'4" but one beautiful looking boy and has four legs which makes him all the better.


----------



## Jax08

Here's that handsome blonde Texan.


----------



## kathyb

Thanks JAX08 I spent at least an hour to put the picture on then gave up.


----------



## kathyb

There is transport help available.


----------

